# Changing McLane Reel from 7 to 10 blade



## nsxbill (Oct 4, 2018)

I have a very old Craftsman/Mc Lane I recently decided to replace. I bought a new McLane 20" 7-blade model. I subsequently bought a couple of the McLane Greenskeeper models, one to use, and the other just in case I need parts. The push mowers are so easy to use that just to get a little exercise, I use the push mower because I really like the results. Now retired, I want to get my power mower set-up to get the look I want on 1/3 acre of grass in the front yard. The manual mowers will be real easy for the grandchildren to use when the want to earn a few bucks.

I saw a ten blade 20" reel for the powered one, and I am going to remove the existing seven blade and change it to ten blade configuration. I hate to waste time doing this without some guidance. I thought I might do the swap myself and then take it to a local sharpening shop where local mower shops take their customer's mowers for sharpening.

*Do you know if there is a video online where I can watch step by step removal of the wheel & swap?*

Thanks for the add to the site, and any links you might have on the procedure in written or video format.

Thanks in advance.

Bill Muirhead (nsxbill)


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Are you sure you need to? Lawns cut at around 0.5" and above are actually best fit with a 7-8 blade reel. I couldn't imagine going lower than 0.5" over 1/3 acre with a manual push reel. What HOC are you shooting for? If you mow too high with a 10-14 blade reel you could end up with a shaggy after cut appearance (too high FOC causes the reel to miss some grass blades).


----------

